

Poof.js - Professional Object-Oriented Framework for JavaScript and Node.js - rachbelaid
http://www.poofjs.org

======
abrichr
This looks very interesting. I can see it allowing developers familiar with
C-style languages to start hacking away at JavaScript without first having to
learn prototype-based programming.

Are there any examples of applications built with POOF.js?

------
goldenkey
The dollar signs are hideous. Change class$ to Class. Don't be an amateur when
it comes to reserved words, even my doge knows about case sensitivity.

~~~
premun
+1 for this :)

~~~
goldenkey
Sorry for the overly harsh comment. I was busy and didn't get a chance to look
at it in depth, but the reserved keywords hack was the first thing that caught
my eye.

Now that I've overviewed the framework, it's actually pretty nice. I'm a big
fan of the way you've bolstered privates and constants with runtime checks in
there. Pretty sweet :-)

------
sehr
1 question: why?

Not trying to be a dick, just honestly curious.

~~~
premun
I have been working on a larger nodejs project for past two months. I can say
I have experience with web based JS and with OOP in other languages but this
was my (our) first encounter with JS being used in a team environment where
you needed to distribute the work among programmers. This is near to
impossible without specifying interfaces. And for good code readability you
need to separate public and private insides of your modules/classes too.

While we were starting the project we found ourselves trying to emulate class
behaviour, inheritance, singleton patters etc. because it was natural for us
and pretty much desired for that kind of project. There are many ways how to
imitate such behaviour in JS but each and every one of them lacks some kind of
a feature such as multiple inheritance or interface implementation to which
you are accustomed to in modern OOP languages like C# for instance. We had a
lot of trouble with prototypes and I think we never accomplished getting to a
OOP pattern on 100%.

I am very excited about Poof because it gives me a lot of hope and I am quite
sure we will invest in researching spoof (I just found out about it through
HN). If it proves OK after several tests and delivers its all promises such as
speed, I am quite sure we will be rewriting whole project under spoof style.

Of course that if you are using JS only in front-end web environment, there is
no need for such a thing, but a framework like this is a big helper in a
project like the one we are dealing with.

------
mxxx
is it childish that i giggled at the name?

